# tarantulas eating fruit...



## mariemaria (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello, everyone  
My tarantula is well. I have not touched him ever since my last thread. 
I have a yearning question to ask.

Is tarantulas eating fruit  rare?
Chilean Rose Tarantulas in this case...and small bits of banana being the fruit.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 13, 2009)

T= carnivore 
Mariemaria= TROLL!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hobo (Sep 13, 2009)

They will... maybe. 

I keep some Tegenaria, and one day, thanks to a niece, I ended up with bits of cantalope in one of my females enclosure (THEY NEED HEALTHY FOOD!! she says:wall: ). So I go to fish em out, and notice she has a small bit in her mouth, carrying it around like it were prey. She did eventually finish it and leave the remains which were a hard, dark yellowish ball... I'll never know whether she just drank from it or actually ate it, but there you go, it's entirely possible if a true spider can do it. 

Whether or not it is actually good for them is another matter all together (probably not since they're carnivores).


----------



## Londoner (Sep 13, 2009)

ALL my Ts eat fruit. They eat it wrapped up in cricket and locust parcels  .


----------



## CellebrO (Sep 13, 2009)

"The tarantula keeper's guide" says its known to happen. Rarely but it does. And with the Chilian rose being the case - its not hard for me to believe it


----------



## Randomhero148 (Sep 13, 2009)

My T likes margaritas and cheese burgers.  

Im from holland. Isnt that vierd?  

drunk post.. :8o


----------



## Randomhero148 (Sep 13, 2009)

mariemaria said:


> Hello, everyone
> My tarantula is well. I have not touched him ever since my last thread.


I hope you stoped touching your tarantulas!   
Too much?


----------



## Londoner (Sep 13, 2009)

Randomhero148 said:


> I hope you stoped touching your tarantulas!
> Too much?


Either this is a really witty fruit-based comment that has sailed far above my head.........or you really ARE drunk and have posted in the wrong thread!  

(I bet it's the first option! :wall: )

Edit: I think I'm drunk, It WAS the first option...I need to go back to bed!


----------



## Randomhero148 (Sep 13, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Either this is a really witty fruit-based comment that has sailed far above my head.........or you really ARE drunk and have posted in the wrong thread!
> 
> (I bet it's the first option! :wall: )
> 
> Edit: I think I'm drunk, It WAS the first option...I need to go back to bed!


Sorry but in all seriousness...  From your original post you didnt really state wether you have been giving fruit to your tarantula, you only made the suggestion you have. Have you been feeding your tarantula bannanas? If so does he peel it or do you?


----------



## Londoner (Sep 13, 2009)

Randomhero148 said:


> Sorry but in all seriousness...  From your original post you didnt really state wether you have been giving fruit to your tarantula, you only made the suggestion you have. Have you been feeding your tarantula bannanas? If so does he peel it or do you?


No bananas. Gives em nightmares (and they have a terrible time trying to peel them)  .

To the OP: If you want to put some banana in the enclosure, then feel free. I suspect you'll just end up with a gooey mess on the sub that will attract flies but....you never know  .


----------



## Randomhero148 (Sep 13, 2009)

Would it be possible to plant a bonzaai bannana tree in the enclosure? That way the T has a constant source of food.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 13, 2009)

Randomhero148 said:


> Would it be possible to plant a bonzaai bannana tree in the enclosure? That way the T has a constant source of food.


Oh great! Now you've made me spray coffee over my computer screen :wall: .

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

My T's don't eat fruit but they are prone to a can of stella after a slap up crix meal


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got up from a night of a few beers, this thread cleared my head. Now to go feed my kids some Bonzai grown fruit!!!

Thanks for the many laughs!!!
PIG-


----------



## curiousme (Sep 13, 2009)

mariemaria said:


> Hello, everyone
> My tarantula is well. I have not touched him ever since my last thread.
> I have a yearning question to ask.
> 
> ...


First, your T is a G. _rosea_.  Even though we know what kind of T you are talking about, you should use scientific names.(i am pretty sure you have been told that)

Second, Ts are carnivores, not omnivores.

Third, decaying fruit in with your T just doesn't sound like a good idea.  It will attract other organisms that WILL eat it and since you have no idea what those other organisms are, you don't know whether it would be good idea to have them around your T.  

In short, i think its a bad and pointless idea.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bill S (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't heard of tarantulas eating fruit, but it's not impossible.  There are non-tarantula spiders that drink nectar and eat plant material, so I suppose a tarantula could do something similar.  Since tarantulas don't swallow their prey, but instead masticate and extract the liquids from it, they could do the same to fruit.  Most likely they would just be extracting moisture, but who knows.  Tarantulas and other spiders have certainly been observed chewing on wet paper towels to extract moisture, and fruit would be much more likely to occur in nature than would paper towels.  If you observe one doing it, document your observations.  (That would certainly be more productive than a bunch of people who have never tried feeding fruit to their tarantulas lecturing you about how impossible it is.)

Admittedly, feeding fruit to tarantulas as a means of providing water doesn't sound very efficient - but just for experimental purposes, go for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MIC (Sep 13, 2009)

It was a period, that my tarantulas used to sup small pieces of water gel i was given to them. _A little bit after i realized that it was much more convenient to give them just water instead of gel_.

Anyway, seems to be a very small difference between fruit pieces and gel pieces, isn't it?

To confuse more the situation, my B.smithi goes mad for mushrooms which, for some reason (i.e. seeds from my garden), every now and then sprout in the substrate of her enclosure.


----------



## Endagr8 (Sep 13, 2009)

There's actually a thread around here where a T eats a green pea (photos included). Another T is pictured in the thread eating a cucumber.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 13, 2009)

How old are you Marie? I bet the spid just getting the moisture out they are scavengers interesting observation. But wat made you think to do it in the first place?


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 13, 2009)

T sure absorb some plant matter when the devour a prey. Yet it's a tiny fraction of what goes it. Once digested, it comes down to the same elements.


----------



## Exo (Sep 13, 2009)

In the T keepers guide it says that they will sometimes eat grapes, so it *does* happen. I think they probably get some nutrients out of fruit (sugar, vitamins, starches) as well as water, but I doubt they could survive on it long term. It's an interesting behavior though, especially for an animal that is supposed to be purely carnivorous.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

Exo said:


> In the T keepers guide it says that they will sometimes eat grapes, so it *does* happen. I think they probably get some nutrients out of fruit (sugar, vitamins, starches) as well as water, but I doubt they could survive on it long term. It's an interesting behavior though, especially for an animal that is supposed to be purely carnivorous.


I think the fruit is staying put for now


----------



## JimM (Sep 13, 2009)

This is a new one to me.
You might be on to something there with the moisture thing.

There's an anomalous species of monitor lizard who, in a family of obligate carnivores, is the one and only fruit eater - Varanus olivaceus.

 I would be surprised, but not totally shocked if someone discovered a fruit eating Theraphosid at some point.



Bill S said:


> I haven't heard of tarantulas eating fruit, but it's not impossible.  There are non-tarantula spiders that drink nectar and eat plant material, so I suppose a tarantula could do something similar.  Since tarantulas don't swallow their prey, but instead masticate and extract the liquids from it, they could do the same to fruit.  Most likely they would just be extracting moisture, but who knows.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

This is very interesting I must be fair but until I see evidence that fruit can be beneficial to any of my spids........livefood stays on the menu i'm afraid


----------



## JimM (Sep 13, 2009)

spit said:


> This is very interesting I must be fair but until I see evidence that fruit can be beneficial to any of my spids........livefood stays on the menu i'm afraid


Well I don't think anyone is suggesting that you start adding peaches to your feeding rotation, just that some interesting, if anomalous behavior has been recorded in the past.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorganD (Sep 13, 2009)

It's unfortunate when trolls post intrigueing questions that induce alot of banter.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

If you put up a troll barrier,you may stop the one or 2 people with genuine Q's........
I know what you mean though......such a waste of time :evil:


----------



## Bill S (Sep 13, 2009)

Exo said:


> It's an interesting behavior though, especially for an animal that is supposed to be purely carnivorous.


"Supposed to be?"  I think the thing to keep in mind is that there is no rule book of what is "supposed to be".  We make guesses and assumptions based on observations.  But we should always be ready to challenge those guesses and assumptions if new observations contradict them.

As for trolls - I'm still undecided as to whether we have a serious troll, or someone with a less-than-disciplined mind that needs a little attention now and then.  I would be interested in knowing how old she is.  (Anyone want to place bets?)


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

if this goes on much longer.....I will grass you out to a mod......this thread has run it's course and serves no purpose.....except to divert attention where it is  needed.....to newbies.
paul

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Hilikus311 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL. . . fruit? I don't think it would be bad, but you run the risk of possible poisoning as some plant have natural barriers against insects, could be the same for arachnids.  If it didn't kill your T off the bat then watch it and just be careful next time if you decide to put another piece in.  Obviously, it is frowned upon by most T owners, but it's your T and you do what you want in the end.  Good luck! and Thanks for the kind words.   



spit said:


> if this goes on much longer.....I will grass you out to a mod......this thread has run it's course and serves no purpose.....except to divert attention where it is  needed.....to newbies.
> paul



 I think you are being a bit excessive in your comments, if not just plain rude. A question is a question and it should be answered, and if memory serves correctly she didn't' specifically ask you for your opinion, or for your continued harrasment in this thread. However, you made your point already now drop it or I may be inclined to "grass you out to a mod."


----------



## joshuai (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> if this goes on much longer.....I will grass you out to a mod......this thread has run it's course and serves no purpose.....except to divert attention where it is  needed.....to newbies.
> paul


So far you have been a total jerk and its uncalled for. are you a cop? or do you just tattle tell a lot? if you dont like the thread stay off it instead of adding your snide remarks. To the op, i wouldnt do fruit but if the T likes it just be sure to clean up any mess it makes in the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ether Imp (Sep 14, 2009)

It's all the rage in tarantula communities.


----------



## Exo (Sep 14, 2009)

Ether Imp said:


> It's all the rage in tarantula communities.


I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 17, 2009)

Since when is curiosity of a young one considered trolling? :?  


 I thought trolling was more like for instance if it had been on this board, "Anyone want to painball wild tarantulas with me" or "You guys spend more time with bugs than people - get a life!" Things that would be obviously responded to in a confrontational way..this just seems like a hypothetical experiment. Kind of like when I was a teen with a collection of earwigs wondering if I could make the males' forceps bigger by selective breeding.

 I have yet to see any kind of arachnid eating fruit or veggies but I have seen a true spider drinking a drop of honey.

 I myself wouldn't feed any of my tarantulas fruit since very little has been documented about tarantula nutrition and supplements. Also, we're already having a big debate wether vertebrate feeding can do damage without having to think what fruits would do to a tarantula. Some fruits have very high acid content. I love my arachnids and wouldn't want to be careless by feeding my curiosity. I'll let other people "mess up" and read on it. ;P 

 Plus, sounds a little messy like others have stated. I'll just give fruit via cricket packaging.


----------

